# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Checkout-less store, Grabango Co., Berkeley, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Grabango Co.

grabango.com/how-to-grabango

----------


## Airicist

Grabango looks to challenge Amazon in checkout-less store sector

Feb 18, 2020




> Will Glaser, CEO of Grabango and a founder of Pandora, discusses the future of checkout-less stores and how Grabango is working to make the shopping experience simpler and faster for consumers.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Grabango launches cashierless checkout in a Giant Eagle supermarket in Pittsburgh"

by Kyle Wiggers
September 1, 2020

----------

